# Motor dreht mit halber Drehzahl obwohl FU die doppelte DZ anzeigt



## Caruso (12 März 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe folgendes Problem. An einem FU hängt ein Motor der mit einer bestimmten Drehzahl laufen soll. Die Drehzahl mit der er laufen soll, wird auch korrekt ausgegeben und die Stromaufnahme ist auch in Ordnung. Allerdings dreht der Motor an der Welle nur mit der halben Drehzahl.

Der Aufbau ist bei mehreren Anlagen gleich und funktioniert auch überall korrekt, bis auf den einen Fall eben.

Den FU hatte ich schon getauscht aber das Problem bleibt bestehen. 
Messungen am FU haben ergeben, das L1 allerdings die hälfte des Stromes von L2 und L3 zieht.

Meine Vermutung geht Richtung defekt am Motor. Allerdings kenne ich mich da nicht so aus.

VG 
Caruso


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2010)

hi caruso,
wie sieht das den mit dem Motor aus, hat der wirklich die
gleiche Nenndrehzahl wie die anderen Motoren, vlt hat sich
da ein Antrieb einfach nur verlaufen.
Schau doch mal auf das Typenschild oder las ihn mal an
50Hz ohne FU laufen, wenn möglich.

Nachtrag, Messungen am FU sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

gruß helmut


----------



## thomass5 (12 März 2010)

> Meine Vermutung geht Richtung defekt am Motor. Allerdings kenne ich mich  da nicht so aus.


!!Strom macht klein, schwarz und häßlich!!
Wenn alle Klemmstellen im/am/zum Motor i.O. sind /Anschluß stimmt kannst Du ja mal bei abgeklemmtem Motor die Wicklungen des selbigen messen. Wenn du noch einen Ersatz hast, kannst du ihn auch mal auf Verdacht tauschen, oder lässt es besser von jemandem machen, der sich damit auskennt.
Thomas


----------



## zotos (12 März 2010)

Google mal nach Polpaarzahl.

Ich vermute einfach mal das ihr nun einen Motor mit einer höheren (doppelten Polpaarzahl habt).


----------



## Caruso (12 März 2010)

Der Motor ist identisch mit den anderen. 

Ich werd mir den Motor nächste Woche  noch einmal näher ansehen, wenn die Anlage steht. Danke für die Tips.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2010)

Caruso schrieb:


> Der Motor ist identisch mit den anderen.
> 
> Ich werd mir den Motor nächste Woche noch einmal näher ansehen, wenn die Anlage steht. Danke für die Tips.


 
nur optisch oder sind auch die Typenschilder identisch, hast du nachgeschaut?


----------



## Caruso (12 März 2010)

Nein, nachgeschaut habe ich bei den Typenschildern nicht. Bin mal davon ausgegangen, das alles gleich ist, da die Motoren aus einer Lieferung stammen. Aber stimmt, ich werd Montag da noch mal nachsehen.


----------



## Chrissimo (13 März 2010)

Ich kann dir leider nicht bei deinem Problem helfen, aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja helfen. 

Vielleicht liest du einfach meinen Beitrag im Forum: Motor mit FU ansteuern, der wiederum von der SPS angesteuert wird.

Mich Interessiert eigendlich, welchen FU und Welchen Motor du hast und was sonst noch dazu nötig ist den Motor zu betreiben! 
Es wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn du mir hilfst. 

Chrissimo


----------



## lubof (13 März 2010)

Chrissimo schrieb:


> Mich Interessiert eigendlich, welchen FU und Welchen Motor du hast und was sonst noch dazu nötig ist den Motor zu betreiben!
> Es wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn du mir hilfst.
> 
> Chrissimo


 
du brauchst eigendlich nur einen asynchronmotor, einen fu mit analogeingang und eine SPS mit Analogausgang(zur not tut´s da auch ein poti).

mehr is da eigendlich nicht


----------



## zotos (15 März 2010)

Caruso schrieb:


> Aber stimmt, ich werd Montag da noch mal nachsehen.


Und was ist dabei herausgekommen?


----------

